# I bought a bottle with a hole in it!!!!



## bearswede (Nov 3, 2005)

Y'all probably think I must have a hole in my head, one too many, anyway...

 But this bitters looked like a good subject for repair, and the price was right, I think...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Nov 3, 2005)

Yep... It's a "Cooley's Anti-dispeptic Or Jaundice Bitters"...

 Whatchya'll think...?

 Oh yeah... Here's the rough part...


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Nov 4, 2005)

Hole repairs are tough to do. I would have bought it also if the price is right. 
 I bought a iron pontil soda from ebay for $12 once. it had no top to it.
 I cleaned it up and just had it for 2 years sitting on my shelf, I was going to repair it, then one day while digging, I dug a top that was a prefect match in color and age, so I ground it off flat, did the same to the bottle and now they are married, hope they have kids, haha
 i'll show the after pics later
 rick kern


----------



## bearswede (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey, Rick...

 I've done some repairs using casting resin... They usually work pretty well... The idea is to make a nice display, not necessarily a "perfect" repair that might go undetected... Most of the stuff I've done is on flared aqua lips... It turned out those are easier than might be expected... I think with this one I can build up a rough frame of resin (probably in-dented) in two stages... Then apply a third coat to make it smooth...

 What do you use to glue/cement the two pieces? Does the seam show much?

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Nov 4, 2005)

From the Willamantic (CT) Journal News; May 8, 1863:

 (Ad by J.G. Rathbun, Chemist and Apothecary, Hartford, CT)...

 "Cooley's Bitters. We have them, the old favorite bitters, known and taken by all men. Put up in packages of 10 cents each."

 My bottle dates to around 1830, so Cooley's Bitters was around for at least 30-35 years...

 Ron


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Nov 4, 2005)

i use hxtal to glue them together, yes a seam shows, cant get away from the unless it is under the mouth

 rick


----------



## Caretaker maine (Nov 4, 2005)

Rick,  I'd like to see a pic of it too, how do you grind it down, I'd like to try that, I know a dump that has alot of top and bottoms, that don't match exactly


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Nov 5, 2005)

pictures are posted in 2 emails


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Nov 5, 2005)

now what are the chances of buying the bottom from ebay and god knows where that came from and finding a perfect matching top in the same color?
 hey thats lucky


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Nov 6, 2005)

to grind bottles you can find the stuff here, I dont have the excate grinder i need, A flat seface grinder, I have a wheel grinder. 
 the link
 http://www.kingsleynorth.com/lapidary.html

 rick


----------



## bearswede (Nov 17, 2005)

I was pretty happy with the results from the first application... I may leave it as is... Or, I may try one more round...



 Here's some pics:

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Nov 17, 2005)

Close-up...


----------



## bearswede (Nov 17, 2005)

another...


----------



## bearswede (Nov 19, 2005)

Here's some more history on Cooley's Bitters and its creator...


 http://www.boltonnews.org/zdrsamuelcooley.html


----------



## Miles (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice repair! Great whittling on that bottle.


----------



## bearswede (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks, Miles... Glad you like it...

 I've seen listings for this bottle in perfect shape run from $400 to $800... Needless to say, I paid a whole lot less...


 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Nov 20, 2005)

Hold the presses!!!

 A leading dealer in New England fine antique bottles has informed me that a mint Cooley's would presently go for $900 to $1200!!!!!!!!

 Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Ron ,
  That's a great looking Extremely rare  Bitters ! Nice crudity ! I love the shoulders !
 That pricing for a minrt example wouldn't suprise me a bit in todays market. 
 Nice addition to your collection ! Brian


----------



## capsoda (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Rick, Try some 330 epoxy and your seams will just barely show if at all. You can get it at jewelry suppliers on the internet.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks, Brian...

 What really jazzes me is the fact that there are only 3 known to exist! And that I currently own one of them is mind-blowing...


 Ron


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jan 29, 2006)

I knew it was extremely rare and probably less than 5 known. But didn't know the actual number. 
 Congrats on owning one of the 3 known examples !  They are a nice looking early Bitters  and with only 3 known , nice whittle , and open pontil it makes it a very desirable Bitters even with the repair. Reminds me of a Morning Dew Bitters but with the fancier shoulder treatment.
 Nice find !


----------



## capsoda (Jan 29, 2006)

Only three Known! Gee Ron that puts you in the "bow to" crowd. How does it feel up there.[8D]

 Cool, I am going to me an idol.[sm=lol.gif] You are my HERO for the day!


----------



## bearswede (Jan 29, 2006)

Shucks, Warren...

 I'm blushing so hard, folks'all think we're blood brothers...

 When ya come up, I'll letchya hold'er... An ya kin touch my Wolfies, too!!!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 29, 2006)

Goosh Ron, That would be neat.

 Got a nice pontiled Wolf comming and a shorty too. I'll post a pic when they arive.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 29, 2006)

> Got a nice pontiled Wolf


 
 Just what sort of pontil would that be, Warren?


----------



## capsoda (Jan 29, 2006)

Got a nice open pontil scar Ron and it's in a nice olive Wolfe.

 Got it on the cheap[]


----------



## bearswede (Jan 29, 2006)

How's aboot a picture?


----------



## capsoda (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Ron, Don't know why I said open pontil, it an iron pontil.[&:]Any way here a pic or two. 

 Crap, I gotta get a real camera and throw this Sony away. Ill try for some better pic with another camera.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice one, Warren... Looks like the one I sold a couple of shows ago...


 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Ron, I've seen alot of them but they were later bottles and I never thought about collecting them until recently. 

 It's your fault you know,showing off all them nice Wolfe's and all. You should be ashamed.[sm=lol.gif]


----------

